# iPAQ 3850 now does not recognize SanDisk storage card



## vivo (Jan 4, 2004)

My used iPAQ 3850 came with an SD storage card installed. It worked fine (I was able to put one file onto it, I believe) but now that I've done an upgrade to Office XP Pro on my PC in order to get Outlook and Word to better use the iPAQ, the iPAQ is now not recognizing the SD card which has been there all along? Is there something I've done wrong? How do I access the card in order to see what's on it?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## vivo (Jan 4, 2004)

Update. I tested a new 256 MG SD card in my iPAQ and it wasn't recognized either. Obviously there's something wrong with the card reader physically inside the pda or something wrong with its software. Suggestions?


----------



## kryton (Jan 26, 2004)

Same here. Ipaq 3850 works with 64mb and 128mb SD Cards but not 256mb. Mine is a Lexar Card. Card is ok as it works in my camaera and open to Explorer to read write reformat etc. 

I've updated the Ipaq ROM to version 1.20 - is it a known issue - any suggestions?


----------



## flyskyhigh (Feb 12, 2004)

This seems to be a common problem. My ipaq doesn't recognize my 128 sd card nor the 256 I just bought.
Could this be a software problem? Would upgrading to pocket pc 2003 help?

Help,
Flyskyhigh


----------

